# Best school bag for secondary school.



## Sue Ellen (3 Jun 2005)

Hi All,

Need to buy yet again a new school bag for secondary school for daughter. This is the 3rd one in a year. One with wheels was too bulky and the other two have torn.

Have bought Carlton school bags in the past and they were quite good although with the possible 1 to 3 stone weight in books these have torn also.

Does anyone have any other recommendation besides Carlton. Where is the best place to buy them also in Dublin because the original shop that I've used has closed down.

Thanks,

Sueellen.


----------



## SineWave (3 Jun 2005)

I have a secondhand one in the attic for sale. 

1. Rough stiff leather handle, sharp on inside, so that it hurts fingers.
2. Weight of bag without books and dry 2lbs (wet 3lbs).
3. One careful owner 1972-1980
4. Approximately 4000miles
5. There is some banana sadwich debri in inside corners.
6. 3 times tables is scrawled on inside flaps, along with a "Judge Safe Cross Code Badge"
7. Capacity of about 20 books and 4 banana sandwiches.
8. There are also leather back-straps for use when a "donkey" was procured.

The "donkey" was usually a younger bloke who was going home (or maybe not planning to), and you could load him up with 5 or 6 bags, using the straps, and give him a list of the houses that those bags were to be dropped off in.

Funny though.....most of the "donkeys" seem to be driving prestige cars now...................

I can't guarantee it as an extra, but thee is a sacred heart medal sown into the bag, somewhere. It would need x-raying to locate.


----------



## Janet (3 Jun 2005)

In Switzerland there are only one or possibly two types of schoolbag allowed as they have been approved by the government - something to do with proper shoulder support etc.  Eastpak is one of them.  I know this only because a friend of mine who has lived in Switzerland for years was teasing me about the Eastpak backpack I bought.  I got it in New York about 6 years ago, have used it most of the time since then (most days and weekends away) and it's still fine.  I wouldn't often carry the amount I remember carrying in school admittedly but it's still fairly full and heavy on a regular basis.  You can get Eastpak bags here too now.


----------



## delgirl (3 Jun 2005)

Janet's right about the bags in Switzerland - they're much better organised over there and are concerned about bag weight and possible injury to children.

We went through quite a few here in the first few years of school and then bought an Invicta for E50 2 years ago in Italy.  It's really sturdy, has zips on the sides that can be opened to allow extra books or bulky items, is still in great shape and will do young Rodders next year as well!  Don't know if they're available anywhere in Ireland - good luck with the search!


----------



## Sue Ellen (3 Jun 2005)

Sinewave,

Did you not take your tablets to-day?  

Girls,

Thanks for the tips.  The Eastpak look interesting.  Have checked out a few 
on-line but must have a look around the shops.


----------



## mo3art (4 Jun 2005)

It's "sporthouse" for me everytime.  I think I had the 1 schoolbag for the duration of my 6 years in secondary school, it's still upstairs here (a good bit on), and in regular use too.

Well worth it imo.


----------



## Gordanus (30 Jun 2005)

New to secondary bags.... Can anyone tell me what shops to go looking in for the recommended bags?  (Eastpak, Invicta, Sporthouse)
Much as I'd love to go to New York or Italy, the shop has to be in Dublin!


----------



## mo3art (4 Jul 2005)

The bag shop on Talbot Street.

Sorry for the delay in getting back!


----------



## Sue Ellen (17 Jul 2005)

Gordanus,

We eventually settled on a bag from [broken link removed] which seems strong enough for the secondary school books.  The Great Outdoors or some of the other camping shops might have an equally good selection.


----------

